# Windows 7 RC Install Won't Boot from DVD



## Ac3

I have burned Windows 7 onto multiple DVDs using ActiveIso, and still the same problem.
BIOS settings is boot first from CD/DVD.
I don't get any error messages it just boots automatically to Vista.
After i press a key to boot from DVD, it will make a bunch of noise but will still just boot Vista. I redownloaded 3 different times, still nothing.

Also when you first place a blank DVD into computer, it asks what you want to do with it and each you click it will be formatted for. Do i have to click a specific one of these or can I just close out of it?


----------



## sshaggy

Maybe u have some problem with ur DVD drive, cause if you have download it 3 times (i assume from microsoft website), then u should have installed it without any problem (unless you incorrectly burned the DVD).

I would recommend you to try to install it via a flash drive. You would need a 4GB flash drive and a DVD mounting software,(daemon tools etc).
A detailed method it explained here.


----------



## veilx

if the flash drive fails, try a virtual ISO, that way you waste Zero CD's and time trying to install 7. What OS are you currently using?

The Program i use is called Power ISO, its a free Demo (no time limit) and the trial is almost a full program, just mount it on a virtual drive, and install 7 from there. Try to Google if you don't know how to Mount the ISO file because i don't feel like explaining, and i see a cookie that i want to eat.

hope i helped, bye!


----------



## Jamin43

I'd first test your DVD drive - by putting a DVD in there to read.  Maybe a movie you have laying around.

If that works - I'd go to the BIOS and set the boot sequence - to make sure your PC boots from the DVD on startup.


----------



## bomberboysk

I fixed his problem with him over msn im earlier today, turned out usb keyboard/mouse support wasn't enabled in bios.


----------



## Bodaggit23

I realize the issue has been resolved, but for future reference, 
Windows 7 will allow you to install it straight from the Setup.exe found in the .iso

All you have to do is download the .iso, extract it, and run the
Setup.exe 

Thanks Bill! :good:


----------



## veilx

bomberboysk said:


> I fixed his problem with him over msn im earlier today, turned out usb keyboard/mouse support wasn't enabled in bios.



wait a minute... how does not having the keyboard/mouse enabled in BIOS not let you boot?...


----------



## Bodaggit23

veilx said:


> wait a minute... how does not having the keyboard/mouse enabled in BIOS not let you boot?...



Because USB keyboards not enabled in the BIOS would not let
you "Press F12 For Boot Menu", therefore not allowing you to
boot from the disc to do the install.


----------



## duam

Bodaggit23 said:


> Because USB keyboards not enabled in the BIOS would not let
> you "Press F12 For Boot Menu", therefore not allowing you to
> boot from the disc to do the install.



Hi all:

I am new here, please help. I also have the same problem. 

I have change booting order in the bios, event excluse hard disk from the booting sequence, and press F12 to select where it boot from but it still starts Windows Vista. 

My computer is Desktop Lenovo 

Thanks


----------



## bojopr

I see this thread is older, but it is exactly what I've been trying to solve.
I'm running Win7 64-bit on a home-built machine.
OK. So, my bios is set to boot only from CD. My keyboard is enabled in the bios. Yet when I use F12 to enter boot menu, hdd is shown as selected. When I scoll down, select CD and hit enter, my machine still boots from hdd. I have used imgburn to burn a new copy of the Win7 DVD in case mine was faulty... still no go. Any further suggestions anyone.
Thanks, BoJoPr


----------



## johnb35

bojopr said:


> I see this thread is older, but it is exactly what I've been trying to solve.
> I'm running Win7 64-bit on a home-built machine.
> OK. So, my bios is set to boot only from CD. My keyboard is enabled in the bios. Yet when I use F12 to enter boot menu, hdd is shown as selected. When I scoll down, select CD and hit enter, my machine still boots from hdd. I have used imgburn to burn a new copy of the Win7 DVD in case mine was faulty... still no go. Any further suggestions anyone.
> Thanks, BoJoPr



Is your cd drive an IDE or SATA drive?  Also is it a dvd drive and not a cd drive?  If IDE, you need to make sure the jumper is set correctly.


----------



## voyagerfan99

bojopr said:


> I see this thread is older, but it is exactly what I've been trying to solve.
> I'm running Win7 64-bit on a home-built machine.
> OK. So, my bios is set to boot only from CD. My keyboard is enabled in the bios. Yet when I use F12 to enter boot menu, hdd is shown as selected. When I scoll down, select CD and hit enter, my machine still boots from hdd. I have used imgburn to burn a new copy of the Win7 DVD in case mine was faulty... still no go. Any further suggestions anyone.
> Thanks, BoJoPr



For future reference even if a thread already exists, create a new one as not to resurrect an old one.

If it's not booting to CD you probably have a bad CD drive. Try swapping it out.


----------

